# Old Folders Site



## Mitica100 (Jan 23, 2005)

Here is a site for the old folders, for repair, purchases or just info:

http://www.certo6.com/


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 23, 2005)

Jurgen has a site?!  Awesome!!!  It's about time.  

If you are looking for a vintage, medium format folder that has been rebuilt like new, possibly better than new (with sweet colored bellows), this is the guy to buy it from.  He has a great reputation.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 23, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Jurgen has a site?! Awesome!!! It's about time.
> 
> If you are looking for a vintage, medium format folder that has been rebuilt like new, possibly better than new (with sweet colored bellows), this is the guy to buy it from. He has a great reputation.


 
Yep! He's got it. :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow!!   This site is dangerous for me....like looking at candy!!  I want to try one of each, please.     

He does beautiful work - they look amazing!   Really enjoy reading his stuff, too.    Interesting and informative.   

Must....stay....away.... :shock:  Can't....buy...everything....


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 1, 2005)

:lmao: (subliminal messages inserted here)
***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> :lmao: (subliminal messages inserted here)
> ***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!***give in!


bwahahaha!!!!   You're such a bad influence, Mitica!  :hug::    

Don't worry, if I decide to be naughty, I'll post everything here so you can see!    Evil man.....


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 1, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Don't worry, if I decide to be naughty, I'll post everything here so you can see!


 
:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Wow!!!  Can't wait...   :lmao:


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
> 
> Wow!!!  Can't wait...   :lmao:



Sometimes you realize you shouldn't have hit "submit" until it's too late..... :blushing:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 1, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Sometimes you realize you shouldn't have hit "submit" until it's too late..... :blushing:


 
And I thought you were the _'queen of the innuendo'_!!    :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> And I thought you were the _'queen of the innuendo'_!!    :mrgreen:


Ask Chaseypants, he did that to me!!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 1, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Ask Chaseypants, he did that to me!!!!


 
For a good reason, I presume? :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> For a good reason, I presume? :mrgreen:


Only HE can tell you whether it was good or not....   










Is that more like you were expecting?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 1, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Only HE can tell you whether it was good or not....
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock:
> ...


 
No way! That's more than I was expecting...:mrgreen:


----------

